# Opinions, Please.



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've found an awesome place to take Shasta for obedience training, but there's a scheduling problem. This may get rather long, so please bear with me.

I can register for their most basic puppy beginner class that starts on 8/11. It is only 3 session, then I would have to wait 2 weeks before the next class started.

Shasta is 12 weeks old, and I'm starting to get kind of antsy about getting her enrolled somewhere so she can start meeting other puppies. So at this place, I would have to wait until she's 14 weeks old, have 3 classes, then wait another 2 weeks before the next class.

There's another place that's also gotten a good recommendation that has a class starting on 8/9. That class has 8 sessions. What I'm thinking about doing is signing Shasta up for this class, then the 2nd class at the first training facility. The classes would overlap.

If the two places use different methods, would that be too confusing? Would just taking her to PetSmart as a stopgap measure, mainly for the socialization, be such a bad thing while I'm waiting for classes to start at my first choice?

Honestly, this is almost as nerve-wracking as researching colleges for my daughter was.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

If socializing is "one of" your primary goals right now, and you can afford it, get into class now. I was kind of in the same boat and when Lakota was done with her shots my trainer fit us into a basic puppy class untill our class was going to start. I didn't want to wait to long to get her into classes so we went mainly for socialization. You could just keep taking your pup out in public and wait for the trainer that you prefer.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If you want to take her to the 'awesome' place do that and like Carolyn suggested, have a trainer supplement in between those weeks. The obedience club I go to takes the summer off because of the heat, so I had a trainer come here and teach us her tricks class at home. It's been a fun way to get them to pay attention and learn in a different way.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

paulag1955, 
What puppy places were you looking at? I live in W WA too & my puppy's coming in a couple of weeks. I've been looking around for training/socialization classes but haven't made a firm decision yet. PM if you like. Thx.


----------

